# Serielle Schnittstelle von 9200 umstellen auf 19200



## vrcenter (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

 wie kann ich bei Linux (Suse 9.1) die serielle Schnittstelle über die Kommandozeile auf einen höheren Wert einstellen? 

 Grüße Sandro


----------



## melmager (17. Februar 2005)

mit setserial
oder
mit stty

Infos bekommst du mit 

man setserial 
man stty

PS kann nur User root machen

ps es gibt noch ein Howto dazu (falls installiert)

könnte unter /usr/share/doc/howto/en sein


----------

